

Museums from around the world. - franze
http://googleartproject.com

======
riseart
The cameras they use on this project are absolutely incredible. If you know
what you are looking for, you can really gain a new appreciation for works.
The only two downsides I have seen with this project and ArtFinder is that 1.
They seem to focus on Modern Art and earlier, and are really weak on
contemporary challenging artists. Meaning you can't really interact with
artists you read about at Frieze etc. and 2. I still find it hard to just get
pleasantly lost in the work - Quite often it is a chore to discover things you
actually care about, and the "fun" of wandering around a museum wears off
quite quickly. would love to hear people's thoughts.

